

Ask HN: Roommate in NYC / Hacker House - heliodorj

Are there any hackers in NYC who are looking for a roommate for mid-July or August?<p>Let's get a sort of Hacker House going!<p>I'm looking for a place in Manhattan, above Downtown and below 30th St.<p>Drop me a line and let's get together for a drink to discuss. At gmail my username is heliodorj, or you can see my email in my profile.
======
daniel-cussen
Dude, the email part of your profile is only visible to the admins. You have
to put your email in the "about" text box.

~~~
heliodorj
done

